# suche MySQl-Befehl um Datensatz an Tabellenende zu schreiben



## Firestorm (16. Jun 2004)

Hallo alle,

ich suche einen MySQL Befehl, um einen neu geschriebenen Datensatz ans Ende einer Tabelle zu setzen.
Ich weiß normalerweise funktioniert das automatisch. Aber es gibt folgendes Problem.
In meinem Java-Applet kann ich Datensätze der Datenbank löschen und neu erstellen.
Wenn ich aber einen Datensatz lösche, der nicht am Ende der tabelle steht und dann einen neuen anlegen will, setz er den neuen an die Stelle de vorherigen gelöschten.
Zum löschen verwende ich den Befehl

```
DELETE FROM datenbank WHERE tabellenfeld = '"+textfeld+"' AND ...
```
zum erstellen

```
INSERT INTO datenbank(tabellenfeld, tabellenfeld2...) VALUES('"+textfeld.getText()+"',...
```

funktioniert auch, nur eben das Problem dass er es, wenn etwas gelöscht wurde, an die falsche Stelle setzt.
Nun die Frage: Gibt es ein Zusatz für den befehl, dass er den neuen Datensatz immer an das Ende der Tabelle schreibt?
Bin für Hilfe dankbar.
Gruß


----------



## Jaraz (16. Jun 2004)

Hi,

Relationale Datenbanken arbeiten mit Mengen.
Da ist es egal und nicht nachvollziehbar wo ein Datensatz in einer Tabelle hingeschrieben wird.
Wenn du eine Reihenfolge brauchst, musst du das über einen Wert im Datensatz realisieren und da nach sortieren.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## Firestorm (16. Jun 2004)

Danke für die Hilf, habs so gemacht und klappt alles wunderbar.

Gruß Firestorm


----------

